# Trainer Complaints



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm becoming a RRP Primary Trainer for the 8 hour lead renovator and would like to here your complaints from when you took the class, so hopefully ... I can be better.

Being a contractor and coming from a contractor perspective helps, but I still would like to hear what was the worse part of your class.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Trying to stay awake. Seriously! When you are moving most of the day, its hard to sit in a seat and listen to somebody talk.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

*Clarify*

Our trainer mainly focused on EPA requirements, and did little to distinguish the difference between EPA and HUD requirements. The guys there had to ask for clarification. Our trainer was a contractor, and said that he had many clients on the Eastern seaboard. He gave many "common sense" examples of methods to contain, etc, and also told tales of walking rich folks dogs. :thumbup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

O crap I think you had the same instructor I had. Ton of ego and was constantly patting himself on the back because of how awesome he was. Less self indulgence would be good by the instructor.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Dean, I have been to three RRP trainings and can teach classes now.

First class was taught by a guy with extensive OHSA/Safety background and he was able to address some of the "rules that clash". This class was mostly GC's who had only heard of RRP the week before when they got the mailer from the HBA. He loosely followed the powerpoint available on the EPA site. He had a few funny construction related videos, you know, the "fail" type. He stressed safety and common sense. Nuts and bolts, practical stuff.
I think this gave a good overview

Second class was taught by a gal who extensive Environmental background and her full time job involves Lead issues and working with contractors. She had her own ppt that had more of the history of lead use, the dangers, and the places beside paint that lead is found. The class there was mostly GC's and the amount of info she presented I think was overwhelming to someone with no background knowledge of RRP. I loved it! 

Third class was someone who had no real clue of RRP or contracting, just followed the slides, as the requirements for becoming a trainer are not real high. I had gone with my paint rep and we left before lunch.

With your background, I think you would be great. I think the attendees should fill out a survey (informal or verbal) before the class starts to find out how much they know about RRP/OHSA.

Neither of the first two:
Showed the EPA website, just vaguely referred to it. 
Required everyone to do all the hands on
Were able to address pressure washing, especially the local regs

Both the first two:
Had the state rep there to answer questions.
The gal encouraged the use of getting a DST for clearance to "CYA"

I would:
Have some brochures/catalogs from RRP Suppliers to show items/prices
Have a handout listing online resources like forums, blogs, EPA site
Have printouts of the applications and explain the difference between CR and CF, especially if the state has adopted RRP.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would say that the powerwashing was not adequately addressed in the class I went to or the amount of swab testing that the EPA would require to consider the swabs a thorough test (based on your posts here). Hud vs. RRP was also lacking in mine.

I did get my cert. fairly early in the game, so hopefully these things are covered better now.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The two classes I attended were pretty "dry". I really enjoy learning in the class and out in the field, but these were real yawners. In the end, did get the certificates, but like anything else it was what I looked into myself where I got specific info.

I was offered an instructing position but turned it down. Due to my current status I felt that since I wouldn't have any real hands-on experience to relate, I'd just be another talking head. Make sense?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm writing down each suggestion and really appreciate the comments and answers. I'm actually thinking about holding the course in a residential home so the hands on can be more practical.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Dean CRCNA said:


> I'm writing down each suggestion and really appreciate the comments and answers. I'm actually thinking about holding the course in a residential home so the hands on can be more practical.


 
If you get out here in Maryland. I'm sure I can find a house that you can help me prep....I mean hold your class in.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

how about failing people who deserved to fail, and not to give out the answers right before the actual test. 

providing some snacks would be nice too 

Pat


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> O crap I think you had the same instructor I had. Ton of ego and was constantly patting himself on the back because of how awesome he was. Less self indulgence would be good by the instructor.


Well dean should fit in good.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Would any of you rather done online training?

It is where you take a 5 hour course online in the comfort of your home. Start, stop and continue whenever you want.

Then you go for a 3 hour hands on course. At this 3 hours, you would get your pic taken, ask any questions, do hands on, review for the test and then take the test.

Just wondering if you would have enjoyed this better than taking an 8 hour class?

Another question ... would you rather take the class on Saturday or during the week.

Appreciate


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Dean CRCNA said:


> Would any of you rather done online training?
> 
> It is where you take a 5 hour course online in the comfort of your home. Start, stop and continue whenever you want.
> 
> ...


Being I would have had to still go for a class and kill the better part of a day I probably just would opt for the class. If the whole thing could be accomplished somehow online then I might have gone for that, but I realize that doesn't seem practical. No where in the class I took(early 2010) did anyone mention the "rules" may be evolving. We left there thinking we knew it all and went out and applied it, only to find out thru the grapevine that this thing continues to change. Sometimes only a year in I feel like I need a new class just to keep up! I paid for and was taught what has already become errant information. Just seems silly. I even have all the reading material and book that is no longer correct. For a rule that was supposed to be in the making for so long you would think they would have had it all figured out before they took our $ for the cause and certification. Best of luck becoming an instructor, we need good ones. I think actually that is where the $ is gonna be, in the field trying to implement this thing gets more difficult and costly with every new change in the rules. Cliff


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Where are you giving the classes in Texas dean?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Where are you giving the classes in Texas dean?


Right now, Dallas - Fort Worth


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

our instructor was great, i like how he touched on reading between the lines, that was very practical.


----------

